# Morsi trial starts Monday



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Supporters of Egypt's ousted Islamist President Mohamed Morsi called on Thursday for daily protests in the four days before his trial on November 4 

Egyptian Islamists call for daily protests before Morsi trial - DAWN.COM

another weekend of protests it is then.

My daughter school will be closed on Monday as they expect chaos in Cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was supposed to be manning a charity stall on Tuesday but I am canceling.. plus Tuesday in the Islamic new year and sadly I do not think things will have settled down


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Not again :-(


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Probably will be traffic jams, but not much else.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I expect trouble..


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

I agree. The sky is overcast and conditions are brewing for an epic storm.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

... I believe Al Sissi and his Army will be prepared, but no doubt it will cost many more Muslim Brotherhood supporters their lives.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Supporters of Egypt's ousted Islamist President Mohamed Morsi called on Thursday for daily protests in the four days before his trial on November 4
> 
> Egyptian Islamists call for daily protests before Morsi trial - DAWN.COM
> 
> ...


If they were to expect anything other than chaos in Cairo, then that would indeed be news!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> If they were to expect anything other than chaos in Cairo, then that would indeed be news!


I should have added 'worse than usual'. They say you get used to everything...I obviously have spent too much time in Egypt.

I read somewhere they are deploying 20,000 cops to secure Morsi's move to Court. My feeling is if Morsi actually attends the session tomorrow, the whole thing will be postponed due to 'security concerns' or something ridiculous. 

They haven't even confirmed where he will be tried...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I suspect it will be delayed and delayed and delayed..

Yesterday I passed by a UAE embassy ( I pass it often) and I see they now have a huge concrete barrier in front of the door.. I am guessing to stop anyone ramming a car through. The side street of the embassy is covered in razor wire ... 

I am going to stay at home this week.. no point in going to look for trouble


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"the maximum penalty for the incitement of murder is the death penalty, or in some cases a life sentence in jail"

Frequently Asked Questions about Egypt's Morsi trial - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

.... It's a foregone conclusion that Morsi and his band of fascists will undergo a series of mock trials while jailed for two years, and like Mubarak and family will be released as they won't be legally able to hold them any longer without a full trial...... Nothing ever gets finished in Egypt. Only death is final and there will be more of that on the streets for years.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

John Kerry just dropped in for tea and the helicopters are circling Maadi.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Today they announced the trial will be held at the Police Academy in New Cairo. Same location as Mubarak's trial.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's going ahead


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

It started, got rowdy, and now they're reporting it's postponed until Jan. 8th.

After chaotic start, trial of ousted Egyptian president Morsi postponed until Jan. 8


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

zaytoona said:


> It started, got rowdy, and now they're reporting it's postponed until Jan. 8th.
> 
> After chaotic start, trial of ousted Egyptian president Morsi postponed until Jan. 8


Which apparently is pretty standard for egypt by all accounts.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Where did my post go???


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Where did my post go???


Lol..up,up and away and off into the ether maybe


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

lol a lawyer 'tried to throw a shoe'

The pandemonium described in this article just sums up the mess Egypt is in
Mohamed Morsi trial adjourned as chaos breaks out in Egyptian court | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

What will it take to get Morsi to stop saying he's the legitimate ruler? Time? Execution? A new constitution? A new presidential election? Will he still keep saying repeating that phrase after the issue is long dead and buried?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MB out in protest Midan Victoria Maadi


----------



## Anonymog (Jul 17, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> MB out in protest Midan Victoria Maadi





zaytoona said:


> What will it take to get Morsi to stop saying he's the legitimate ruler? . . . . Execution?


That's beginning to sound like an excellent idea.

It's been long understood that expats steer clear of expressing opinions on Egyptian politics, and that's been a rule I've adhered to for the last three years. However if the dirty-beards continue behaving like this, then I hope the military deal with them robustly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

Anonymog said:


> That's beginning to sound like an excellent idea.
> 
> It's been long understood that expats steer clear of expressing opinions on Egyptian politics, and that's been a rule I've adhered to for the last three years. However if the dirty-beards continue behaving like this, then I hope the military deal with them robustly.


Well then I'll just say it frankly. They're going to have to hang Morsi publicly and get past this quickly. There is no other way around it.


----------

